# Betta with dwarf gourami



## blackghostbetta

Is it a bad idea? I have gotten mixed reviews. Some places say the gourami will shred the betta, some say that dwarf gourami are generally peaceful with betta.

I have a single turquoise halfmoon betta in a twenty gallon tank, I really want to do a blue theme for my tank (not exactly sure why) and have fallen in love with the blue dwarf gourami. 

I don't know if I should even attempt it. :betta:


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

I wouldn't do it... I've heard more "don'ts" than I have "they'll be fine"

I have a single male Dwarf Gourami in my planted 30 gallon. About 3 months ago I tried to put a single female Veil Tail in the tank, and the Dwarf Gourami was relentless... constantly harassing her... she didn't last 2 days and she died of stress... worst mistake I ever made.


If it means anything, the Dwarf Gourami I have now is a red one. I've had blue ones as well, and they seem even MORE aggressive for some reason. I've gotten rid of the blue ones I've had and have the single red one for that reason.


----------



## blackghostbetta

Dang. Well, do you have any suggestions as to what I can put in the tank? I don't want any schooling fish, I want just one or two medium sized fish. I also don't want anything that will draw the attention away from my betta too much because he's really pretty


----------



## majerah1

I must agree with Travis.The gourami and the betta inhabit the same space and will vy for territory.I tried this in a 30 gallon,and the gourami almost killed the betta.

As for tankmates,I am not sure of anything non schooling,but if you did decide to go that route head and tail light tetras,glologht tetras,black neons serpae tetras all go well with bettas.

Your male is wonderfully gorgeous,BTW.I have a royal who looks very similiar.


----------



## Nicole

I really dont recommend anything but dither fish or schooling fish with a Betta. Angels and other showy centerpiece fish with the exception of gourami tend to be nippy on fins and require different water chemistry than the Betta. Gourami will definitely fight. 

I do like the blue themed tank though, what about neons? and a few oto cats or corys? or a pleco (but be careful, I had one pleco-betta fight) If you want something different you could try the Celestial Pearl Danios...


----------



## jerichodrum

I haven't found anything other than schooling fish to be safe. 
Everytime I try something new, the Betta, goes all 'Training Day', on the new tank mates.


----------

